# your dooms-day library



## suzuki2011 (Oct 3, 2014)

so i have been thinking. in a dooms day scenario or teotwawki, i was thinking about what kind of books would you want. i dont mean reference books i mean entertainment wise. 
i already own all the harry potter books thats a must for me and my wife we are huge fans of those books but im trying to think of some other ones. 
i bought tom sawyer and i think i have dracula somwhere. im trying to get some classics but also some modern day ones as well

any one got some suggestions?


----------



## mvowell2 (Mar 2, 2015)

Here is a list of a few in my collection:

Narnia collection
James Patterson 
Jurassic park - lost world
Swiss family Robinson classic book
1984
Lord of the flies
Sci fi book Farnham ' s freehold by Robert heinlein it's like a shtf book I recommend this one most


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Shakespeare all his works 
Mark Twain all his works
Hemingway all his works
Don Quixote 
Dracula
The Sisters Brothers
Shibumi 
The Castle
Siddhartha 
Animal Farm
The Metamorphosis of Ovid
Charles Dickens all his works
The Devils Company- David Liss
The Art of War
Guns, Germs, and Steel
Life of Pi
Candid
The Dead Sea Scrolls 
The Virgin Blue-Tracy Chevalier
Girl With The Pearl Earring- Tracy Chavalier
The Thousand and one Nights
The Aeneid- Virgil
Shantaram- Gregory David Roberts
The Odyssey-Homer
The Picture of Dorian Grey

These are some of my favorites in my library.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Collections of works of art. I like impressionists.

When you get tired of reading: puzzles, checkers, cards, chess, board games.


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2015)

The Hunger Games 
The Hobbit
The Lord of The Rings
Anything by Steinbeck
for kids The Series of Unfortunate Events

The above in addition to many already mentioned. I am a firm believer that one can never have enough books.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

If you'd want to be constantly reminded about the apocalypse I would reread

day-by-day Armageddon (J.L Bourne) or The Remaining (D.J. Molles).

LOTR Is a must
Probably Harry potter just because its lengthy and I've never gotten around to it. 

The Hunger games, were good
The Adventures of Huckleberry Fin. yes
Game of Thrones 

You can never go wrong with cookbooks.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

Anything from Les Stroud or Cody Lunden (or the like)
Religious material
Gardening material
Butchering material

Basically, a comination of reference books and books that will help you be calm and keep your sanity.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

This gives me the idea to build a bookshelf. Thanks.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

the Bible.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you stockpile books you enjoy reading .... why would you suddenly change your reading enjoyment genre/author? .... buy box loads of paperbacks of your fav books .....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Winston Churchill's six volume history of WWII took me a full decade to read last time.
About time to start again.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

porn a whole bookshelf of porn


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> porn a whole bookshelf of porn


My wife would be agreeing with that.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Bible, Harry Potter collection, health care collection, my own books and hopefully all the stuff on my micro SD card for the tablet.


----------



## RedFox (May 20, 2014)

Firefox series of homesteading books. Excellent addition. One of my "must haves". Also the pocket reference book found at HF.


----------

